# S.Manuelli(?)



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi Frank!

Here is a pic of the fish i recieve us Manueli last March.He has became beautifull now and i really







him/her.

But as it's id was in question i am posting a today pic in order to tell.Now the fish is more than 6" and since i change the tank's filtration he has statred to show some colours...

What do you think?

p.s. i 'll try to post more clear pics but he is always moving around!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a big improvement from when u first got that guy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful , But I dont know what he is


----------



## sirge (Feb 29, 2004)

possibly S. goulding?- mabee
otherwise manny.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm still not 100% convinced, to be honest...








I mean, my fish is just a bit smaller, but he looks quite different from yours: I'm aware fish from different collection points can vary in appearance, but I simply miss a few traits that are very prominent on my fish...

Did you know where it was collected, Jim?

Whatever it is, it's a true beauty, and you did a stunning job nursing him back to full health again!!! And since you said you love him the way he is, I guess the sci name is a technicality rather than anything else


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm still not 100% convinced, to be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

2nd pic....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

looks like manuelli, cross breed


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Jim, I've followed your ID crisis since the beginning and to say it's not a manuelli is becoming more and more evident. I can tell you I don't see any orange on the gills and the humeral spot does not go past the lower portion of the gill plate, almost a humeral blemish. Also, looking at the anal fin I see the white patch at the point which is not really that pointy, as in manuelli. Still stumped here, haven't seen frank around lately.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish has a reddish-orange eyes it is S. manueli, if the body has silver-green overtones, its S. manueli. S. gouldingi lacks these features. The paradox here is that both S. manueli and S. gouldingi are near twins at small sizes. If the humeral spot begins to develop and is prominent then all things being equal the fish is S. manueli.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that is a really nice p.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> If the fish has a reddish-orange eyes it is S. manueli,
> 
> *-No is has not reddish eyes!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Frank!I guess i have to wait a year befare i can tell for sure...

here my thoughts to your observations


----------

